

Google Are Pussies - alwillis
http://fireballed.org/linked/2011/08/04/google/

======
alwillis
The money quote from the article:

"If you have a monopoly business and generate monopoly profits and take those
monopoly profits to another industry and gave away what your competitors
(must) charge for, which led you to quickly capture the dominant market share,
would you…

…whine like a bitch?"

------
robtoo
Originally discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2845485>

